# Higher End pen kits - source needed



## Parson

I'm rather puzzled that the pen kit suppliers I've found on the web do not have higher end pen kits for sale... kits made with solid gold or platinum.

I am interested in making 40+ hour segmented pens for myself and others that are every bit as good or even better quality than a Mont Blanc's limited edition pens (gold plating over sterling or platinum, for example).

The best quality I've seen thus far is from Craft Supplies (Emperor, and so forth) and the sterling silver Sedona model from Arizona pens, but these are still average to low quality as far as I am concerned and in the case of the Emperor, gaudy in design.

Does anyone have a source for pen kits like I am describing?


----------



## ngeb528

Take a look at PSI and their high end kits.  They are running specials on some that include the accessory kits.  Click on the 'Current Promotions' on the bottom left side of the selections.


----------



## Parson

help me out, Nancy... spell out PSI so I can google them.

Never mind. Penn State Industries... been there, done that. Not good enough. I'm looking for MUCH better quality pen kits and I'm willing to pay top dollar for them.

Thanks though!


----------



## rjwolfe3

Here ya go http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMAFGP.html


----------



## aggromere

They aren't any.  If you find some you should let everyone know.  The highest quality kits, im my opinion, are;

CSUSA:  Emperor line, Imperial, lotus and statesmen line.  To a lesser degree there is the Gent series and the retro.

Penn State:  Majestic series

That's about it as far as I know.  I have seen some pens made by folks on these forums with custom finials, clips and nibs, I guess a kitless pen, that look every bit as good as the upper end Mont Blancs.

That's my opinion and worth every bit as much as you paid for it, lol.  I wish someone would chime in with a source for some better or unusual kits.


----------



## bitshird

Parson said:


> I'm rather puzzled that the pen kit suppliers I've found on the web do not have higher end pen kits for sale... kits made with solid gold or platinum.
> 
> I am interested in making 40+ hour segmented pens for myself and others that are every bit as good or even better quality than a Mont Blanc's limited edition pens (gold plating over sterling or platinum, for example).
> 
> The best quality I've seen thus far is from Craft Supplies (Emperor, and so forth) and the sterling silver Sedona model from Arizona pens, but these are still average to low quality as far as I am concerned and in the case of the Emperor, gaudy in design.
> 
> Does anyone have a source for pen kits like I am describing?



Try and Google Jeff Demand, he has made several different solid sterling nibs and centerbands. mostly for skim =lines but Jeff it a top flight art machinist, so he potentially could help you, Also DC Blues man at Heritance pens has some nice front sections, feeds and nibs, you might try working with his material and Jeffs artistry.


----------



## rmelton

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=46868


----------



## ldb2000

Parson said:


> help me out, Nancy... spell out PSI so I can google them.
> 
> Never mind. Penn State Industries... been there, done that. Not good enough. I'm looking for MUCH better quality pen kits and I'm willing to pay top dollar for them.
> 
> Thanks though!


 

Good luck !!! The pens that you have mentioned are the Top of the line . The kit manufacturers don't make any solid silver or gold kits , there really is no market for them in the quantities they make . 
A solid sterling kit would cost more then most people are willing to pay , and at the current price of gold a solid gold kit would cost hundreds of dollars and at the current price of Platinum a solid platinum would cost Thousands .


----------



## hewunch

you could check out Dayacom's website.


----------



## wjbowling

*Quality Pen Kits*

I buy my kits from Crafts Supply in Provo, UT.  You will have no problem with their quality!
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/  - Good turning!





Parson said:


> I'm rather puzzled that the pen kit suppliers I've found on the web do not have higher end pen kits for sale... kits made with solid gold or platinum.
> 
> I am interested in making 40+ hour segmented pens for myself and others that are every bit as good or even better quality than a Mont Blanc's limited edition pens (gold plating over sterling or platinum, for example).
> 
> The best quality I've seen thus far is from Craft Supplies (Emperor, and so forth) and the sterling silver Sedona model from Arizona pens, but these are still average to low quality as far as I am concerned and in the case of the Emperor, gaudy in design.
> 
> Does anyone have a source for pen kits like I am describing?


----------



## DurocShark

I can definitely appreciate what you are looking to accomplish. Unfortunately what you want isn't out there.

You have a couple of options. Machine your own or find a jeweler to machine them for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Parson

WJ, thanks for this, but I'm actually looking for _better_ pen kits than CS woodturners provides... especially smaller versions. The larger desk pens have _decent_ quality, but the designs are not tasteful and don't lend themselves to segmenting IMHO.

I see the issue at hand clearly now. Aggromere posted a link to the source where all the US pen manufacturers are buying their kits (www.dayacom.com) and it's in Taiwan. Taiwanese taste runs on the gaudy side for the clips and bands.

I might try some of the PSI high end kits I saw from rjwolfe3.

I made jewelry in high school and while that was 32 years ago, I still think I have what it takes. I might just get some wax and make a clip and have a buddy cast it in gold or silver should I turn an exceptional segmented pen.


----------



## wdcav1952

Randall,

For most of us, the rather _decent_ quality of pen kits suffice.  For the truly advanced turner who needs solid gold and platinum, one would need to go far beyond the mundane kits available and design something worthy of such pens.


----------



## ed4copies

wdcav1952 said:


> Randall,
> 
> For most of us, the rather _decent_ quality of pen kits suffice.  For the truly advanced turner who needs solid gold and platinum, one would need to go far beyond the mundane kits available and design something worthy of such pens.



If you used gold or platinum, would you really want other pen makers using EXACTLY the SAME components???

Once you hit the $1000 price tag, probably want something unique, unless your name is VERY well known (Conway Stewart, for example), so you can command a premium for pens that are "Only" copyrighted, not limited edition.


----------



## ngeb528

Parson said:


> I made jewelry in high school and while that was 32 years ago, I still think I have what it takes. I might just get some wax and make a clip and have a buddy cast it in gold or silver should I turn an exceptional segmented pen.


 
There was a posting a few months back by someone who made his clip. It was on one of the scrolled leaf blanks but I can't remember who did it. He explained how he made the clip for the pen.

Maybe someone else will remember and find the post for you.

Just found the info, it was Jeff Powell's pen:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=43903&highlight=autumn+leaves


----------



## Texatdurango

Good luck in finding better components than can be found with Craft Supply and please do share your sources if you find any.  I actually think some of their kit components are excellent quality and find selling for a few hundred dollars an easy task but to each their own.  

The individuals I know who are making custom pens which compete against the big name "factory" made pens generally make their own components with metal lathes and most have gone to CNC lathes costing tens of thousands of dollars or have others custom making the other parts they need.  At any rate, it's not a cheap especially if you just want to make a few pens for yourself and friends.

If you plan on selling your high end pens, keep in mind that the largest obstacle you will encounter is "name recognition". Few are willing to pay a thousand dollars for a pen made by a "no-name" craftsman.

I have made centerbands, clips, finials and accent rings from sterling silver and titanium but so far have not meddled in gold because I don't have customers willing to pay the cost the pens would require just to break even. 

As a good source of information I might suggest attending a pen show like the Dallas pen show this fall to see what is out there.


----------



## leehljp

I appreciate your question and the answers here. I was back home in April-May and stopped in a shop in my small home town (pop 1500) just outside of Memphis. I did show a pen of mine that drew some nice comments. But quickly the conversation turned to "fine writing instruments" and these fellows that I have known all of my life were not talking about $300 - $500 plated pens. One of the fellows present was my old HS chemistry/physics teacher and boy, did we get into a conversation on metallurgy!

There is a market for fine quality thick layered gold, silver or platinum. But this is not a "made in a few hours" pen, but one that fine connoisseurs will pay for. It is not just the fine hand crafting but the need for gold or silver being evident. Believe me, these fellows can tell the difference by looking if it is plated, layered or solid. I feel this is what you are looking for.

I know of a custom jewelry maker in the Memphis area that does things like this but he doesn't make pens. Perhaps you can find a custom jewelry maker of fine jewelry and compliment each other. He can help you with the gold/silver and designs while you help with pen sales.

Back to my home town, - I know for a fact that even the CSUSA top pens will be looked down upon by many of those who live there. I know that I can make some fine pens and do fine craftsmanship but the lack of precious metal will be a barrier for sales to those with the money. And the quality of my work (time input) for CSUSA top line pens is above the purchasing price that an average person is willing to fork out.

For the past few months, I have been thinking about closed end pens with custom clips, special nibs like Lou offers and then making custom bands; custom finials is a possibility also. This way, the quality of gold/silver will be evident, custom making and simplicity of design will lead to freedom from pen kit makers. I am not there yet but this is the direction I want to go - after I retire in a couple of years.


----------



## NewLondon88

ldb2000 said:


> A solid sterling kit would cost more then most people are willing to pay , and at the current price of gold a solid gold kit would cost hundreds of dollars



Have you really looked at what we're paying for micro-thin platings over 
brass kits lately? We're not all that far away right now..


----------



## aggromere

If someone could find a source for custom clips, finials and nib ends I would be interested in purchasing some (depending on the size tube they would fit) if you need a larger volume to make an order.


----------



## aggromere

Hey Lee, didn't know you were from Memphis.  When you get home ship us all some Corky's ribs.


----------



## leehljp

aggromere said:


> Hey Lee, didn't know you were from Memphis.  When you get home ship us all some Corky's ribs.



Next time I am back there, I am going to eat them myself! :biggrin: My cousin makes better BBQ IMO. He won the Memphis in May BBQ 2008 grand championship - and his dad lives a block from my US home. So - we get GREAT BBQ every time we are back there. Ummm Good! :biggrin:


----------



## babyblues

I think your best bet is to get some wax like you said, make the part yourself and have someone cast it for you.  My friend's wife is a jeweler and she works with a company that makes small aluminum molds for her, then she can have them cast as many parts as she needs whenever she needs them.  Personally, I don't see the point to purchasing a solid gold KIT.  If you want a pen that is better quality than any of the kits that are presently available, you should be designing and making your own pen.  I think I understand what you're getting at (and this is just my opinion) but as far as pen KITS go, I really don't think that a solid gold or silver or platinum kit is going to be of any better quality than the plated kits.  Other than bragging rights, solid gold/silver gives you no advantage over the plated kits that are available.  If you're making your own stuff, than by all means, use solid gold or brass or whatever you want, but as far as kits go, I don't see the point.


----------



## ldb2000

NewLondon88 said:


> Have you really looked at what we're paying for micro-thin platings over
> brass kits lately? We're not all that far away right now..


 
Charlie , weigh the parts in your best kit ... now figure the needed amount of gold to make that kit ... then multiply that by todays spot gold price of $934 per oz . kit prices have a long way to go .


----------



## YouthMinisterDan

I know Wood World in Dallas has 20% off several of there nicer pen kits this month. One is called Broadwell, I think.


----------



## wolftat

ldb2000 said:


> Charlie , weigh the parts in your best kit ... now figure the needed amount of gold to make that kit ... then multiply that by todays spot gold price of $934 per oz . kit prices have a long way to go .


 And you're not even including all the waste if you turn your own. The custom parts are the main reason I bought a metal lathe finally. I am tired of all my pens looking the same to me. I am going to make a true platinum pen as soon as I figure out how to use the lathe well enough.


----------



## ldb2000

wolftat said:


> And you're not even including all the waste if you turn your own. The custom parts are the main reason I bought a metal lathe finally. I am tired of all my pens looking the same to me. I am going to make a true platinum pen as soon as I figure out how to use the lathe well enough.


 
Good luck Neil . Todays spot price for Platinum is about $1200 per oz . Too rich for my pockets .


----------



## wolftat

ldb2000 said:


> Good luck Neil . Todays spot price for Platinum is about $1200 per oz . Too rich for my pockets .


 That's why I'm only going to make one of them...LOL  I should be okay with money, I just received another email telling me that I won another lottery somewhere, I will send them my credit card numbers and i will be set for a while.:wink:


----------



## ldb2000

wolftat said:


> That's why I'm only going to make one of them...LOL I should be okay with money, I just received another email telling me that I won another lottery somewhere, I will send them my credit card numbers and i will be set for a while.:wink:


 Hey send them my numbers too , I could use an extra million or two .:biggrin:

Seriously , Silver is much more affordable . Remember to clean your lathe well first , then you can send the swarf back to the company you get the silver from and get some money back .


----------



## mredburn

I suppose I will have to do an intro thread if Im going to post.  However; I make my own pen parts out of sterling silver, 14k, and 18k gold.  I started turning pens 10 years ago. I turned about 10 slimlines from the kits. Since I have a jewelers back ground I went right into making my own parts. Even made a solid sterling slimline for my wife. Some of the kits cannot be entirely duplicated,but you can design your own centerbands and clips.  There are some limitations in doing gold and silver because of the metals properties, they tend to bend easier than steel so threaded parts and clips have to be designed to hold their shape.  However setting gemstones is really easy to incorporate into the design.  I will post an intro on that forum later and post some pics. I have a snake clip I carved for my pens that i have cast in silver and gold. I can work with you on design etc. you might even want to design your own signature clip for your custom pens.  Proto types can be made in wax, wood, brass etc and then molded and put into the casting proccess.   If you have any more questions you can email me.     MIke


----------



## ldb2000

mredburn said:


> I suppose I will have to do an intro thread if Im going to post. However; I make my own pen parts out of sterling silver, 14k, and 18k gold. I started turning pens 10 years ago. I turned about 10 slimlines from the kits. Since I have a jewelers back ground I went right into making my own parts. Even made a solid sterling slimline for my wife. Some of the kits cannot be entirely duplicated,but you can design your own centerbands and clips. There are some limitations in doing gold and silver because of the metals properties, they tend to bend easier than steel so threaded parts and clips have to be designed to hold their shape. However setting gemstones is really easy to incorporate into the design. I will post an intro on that forum later and post some pics. I have a snake clip I carved for my pens that i have cast in silver and gold. I can work with you on design etc. you might even want to design your own signature clip for your custom pens. Proto types can be made in wax, wood, brass etc and then molded and put into the casting proccess. If you have any more questions you can email me. MIke


 
You might just end up being one of the busiest people on the IAP if your not careful .:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

mredburn said:


> I suppose I will have to do an intro thread if Im going to post. However; I make my own pen parts out of sterling silver, 14k, and 18k gold. I started turning pens 10 years ago. I turned about 10 slimlines from the kits. Since I have a jewelers back ground I went right into making my own parts. Even made a solid sterling slimline for my wife. Some of the kits cannot be entirely duplicated,but you can design your own centerbands and clips. There are some limitations in doing gold and silver because of the metals properties, they tend to bend easier than steel so threaded parts and clips have to be designed to hold their shape. However setting gemstones is really easy to incorporate into the design. I will post an intro on that forum later and post some pics. I have a snake clip I carved for my pens that i have cast in silver and gold. I can work with you on design etc. you might even want to design your own signature clip for your custom pens. Proto types can be made in wax, wood, brass etc and then molded and put into the casting proccess. If you have any more questions you can email me. MIke


 


ldb2000 said:


> You might just end up being one of the busiest people on the IAP if your not careful .:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
and thats the truth!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollerbob

DITTO!! Would like to see your work, tho!!


----------



## wolftat

Welcome to the group. I may be contacting you after i figure out how my new lathe works and what I am going to do with it.


----------



## NewLondon88

wolftat said:


> Welcome to the group. I may be contacting you after i figure out how my new lathe works and what I am going to do with it.



I can get you started.
Lathes, especially the newer ones, almost always come with a long
cord. This goes into an electrical outlet.
From here on, you're on your own.

You're welcome. :tongue:


----------



## Rollerbob

wolftat said:


> Welcome to the group. I may be contacting you after i figure out how my new lathe works and what I am going to do with it.


 Sounds to me like you'll be cleaning for a while, so you might want to go ahead and make the contact!!:tongue:


----------



## wolftat

NewLondon88 said:


> I can get you started.
> Lathes, especially the newer ones, almost always come with a long
> cord. This goes into an electrical outlet.
> From here on, you're on your own.
> 
> You're welcome. :tongue:


 Charlie, you should never put all your turning knowledge out there at once, it might give you a headache.:biggrin: I typed this slow just for you.


----------



## NewLondon88

wolftat said:


> Charlie, you should never put all your turning knowledge out there at once, it might give you a headache.:biggrin: I typed this slow just for you.



I've been taking speed reading courses. You can type faster now.
(except for the big words)


----------



## Mac

Parson said:


> I'm rather puzzled that the pen kit suppliers I've found on the web do not have higher end pen kits for sale... kits made with solid gold or platinum.
> 
> I am interested in making 40+ hour segmented pens for myself and others that are every bit as good or even better quality than a Mont Blanc's limited edition pens (gold plating over sterling or platinum, for example).
> 
> The best quality I've seen thus far is from Craft Supplies (Emperor, and so forth) and the sterling silver Sedona model from Arizona pens, but these are still average to low quality as far as I am concerned and in the case of the Emperor, gaudy in design.
> 
> Does anyone have a source for pen kits like I am describing?



I feel your pain.


----------



## mickr

I am very late in this thread..but I have been on discussions like this before..about plating and it's fragility...I sure have wanted to see a stainless steel kit...brushed satin, and shiny...seems to me, that stainless would cost a bit more, but not like silver/gold...


----------



## wolftat

I have a pen that was made out of stainless bolts and it is sweet. Skiprat does a lot of stainless pens.


----------

